# Trailside puncture repairs - any tips?



## ChrisEyles (27 Mar 2017)

I had my first proper middle-of-nowhere flat in a long time today. Changing a tube in the field seems a lot more fiddly than in the garage - I always seem to need a third and fourth hand and worry about picking up grit on the tyre/tube. This time I came very close to popping the tube, since the tyre hadn't properly seated when I started to pump it up and the tube was peeking through the rim. Don't know how I missed that but like I said silly mistakes seem to creep in where they wouldn't fixing it at home at leisure. 

Didn't find the source of the puncture either, so I have a nasty feeling the new tube will be flat when I check the bike tomorrow... we'll see! 







Anyone got any good tips to make life easier for trailside repairs?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (27 Mar 2017)

Practice, be prepared and keep good stock.


----------



## ChrisEyles (27 Mar 2017)

Well, two out of three ain't bad. After once getting caught twenty miles from home on an Easter weekend with minimal public transport and no car to call on, I never go any distance from home without a full set of tools, puncture repair kit and usually a spare tube too. Get plenty of practice fixing tubes at home, which I guess makes life easier than if I didn't, but have been lucky enough to avoid it on the road/trail side for a long time now.


----------



## graham bowers (27 Mar 2017)

Always take a spare tube - I carry 2. Makes it a lot easier, especially if its raining.

I reckon I don't find the culprit about 50% of the time, because it presumably decided not to stick around.

Practice is your friend.

Graham


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Mar 2017)

Check twice, pump once. Turn the tyre inside out, if there is anything left in the tyre it will be immediately obvious. Check the rim, the rim tape, the valve hole. Check everything again once the tube is in. Then put a few psi in the tyre, and press the tube upwards by the valve, to make sure it's in the tyre properly, and that the bead is seated properly. Then, and only then, fully inflate the tyre.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Mar 2017)

Practice is the only way unfortunately - and it's a lot easier to practice a few times at home than at the roadside 

Plus I carry 2 spare tubes and a pack of Scabs, just in case I'm really unlucky!
And 3 tyre levers, a mini-pump and CO2 inflator (with a spare cylinder) and a pair of cheap latex gloves.


----------



## screenman (27 Mar 2017)

I am with NorthernDave on this one, everyone of my bikes are hanging with ready to go fully equiped with the list of things he mentioned.

I have said many times on here to practise at home at least 10 times, the last couple in a dark are with somebody kind chucking buckets of cold water over you.


----------



## Drago (27 Mar 2017)

A piece of folded toilet roll, wipe it round the inside of the tyre, will snag on even the tiniest thorn.


----------



## screenman (27 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> A piece of folded toilet roll, wipe it round the inside of the tyre, will snag on even the tiniest thorn.



I use mutton cloth.


----------



## ChrisEyles (27 Mar 2017)

@User46386 yes I would probably struggle doing this at night! 

I like the idea of a bit of cloth/tissue to snag any thorns, since they can be quite hard to find if they are only just poking through the tyre.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Mar 2017)

I just invested in a co2 kit..hope I don't need it but it should save time on a ride to work flat..or mtb middle of nowhere job.
All of the above tips..practice and being thorough on the checking is a good practice.


----------



## Glow worm (27 Mar 2017)

Check your patch glue hasn't solidified. I found mine had recently - luckily only during a routine check not a puncture. It must have been years old as I always carry a spare tube, and have not had a visit for a while thanks to the good Mr Schwalbe Marathon Plus.
Latex gloves are a good call though I tend to use wet wipes. Although I use Presta valves I carry a pump attachment for Schrader valves too in case I meet any stranded brothers/ sisters out on the road.


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Mar 2017)

Be careful to check for any dog mess beside the trail where you up end the bike.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (28 Mar 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Be careful to check for any dog mess beside the trail where you up end the bike.



Speaking from experience?


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Mar 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Speaking from experience?



Indirect.

Mate of mine stood in dog mess while helping me fix a puncture on Sunday.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Mar 2017)

Don't........

Firstly set up your tyres and tubes so they are aligned with the valve this means that you can easily pinpoint the area of interest and check for the cause
Then fit a fresh inner tube.
The punctured one can then be repaired at leisure during a café stop or similar



Do bar in mind though that you will sooner or later encounter the ride where the number of punctures exceeds the number of spare tubes.


----------



## Sixmile (28 Mar 2017)

Make sure your water bottle top is closed before turning your bike upside down.


----------



## mythste (28 Mar 2017)

Sixmile said:


> Make sure your water bottle top is closed before turning your bike upside down.



So simple but ALWAYS catches me out at home!


----------



## davidphilips (28 Mar 2017)

Not so much trailside as roadside tip but put your gloves under the saddle and shifter hoods to protect them when turning the bike over.

A spare tube is much easier to fit than repairing a puncture more so in the rain.


----------



## ChrisEyles (28 Mar 2017)

Well, looks like I'm doing it right judging from all the comments, though I did enjoy the one about making sure your water bottle's done up before turning the bike upside down! Think I'm going to add a bit of tissue or cotton wool to my puncture repair kit to try and find any sharps left in the tyre since that's one of the main things I struggle with (that and an inability to trust the repair job for the rest of the ride).


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Mar 2017)

The thorn which caused my last puncture took some digging out of the tyre.

With that in mind, it would be an idea to carry small pliers, or at least something metal with a point.


----------



## ChrisEyles (28 Mar 2017)

Good "point"  I've got a little bradawl which I use at home for the purpose but never thought to take it out on a ride with me.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Mar 2017)

davidphilips said:


> Not so much trailside as roadside tip but put your gloves under the saddle and shifter hoods to protect them when turning the bike over.
> 
> A spare tube is much easier to fit than repairing a puncture more so in the rain.



 You have 3 hands....?


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Mar 2017)

Lots of good advice on this thread. My first thought is to try to locate the puncture, so's with luck to be able to fix it without removing the wheel or tyre. Probably only works a third of the time, but if you're lucky, by turning the wheel slowly while closely looking at the tyre, you'll suddenly spot the thorn, shard or whatever, then all you need to do is pop off a few inches of one side of the tyre, haul the relevant section of tube thru' the gap, and fix it with most of the tube and tyre still in place. No obvious thorn/shard? Pump up as much as you can, turn the wheel slowly with your ear as close as you can, and listen for the hiss. Less precise, but often enough to let you pop off the right section of tyre. After that, same as before.

Like I say, it often doesn't work...but quite often it does, and it can save a lot of time & hassle.


----------



## Tim Hall (28 Mar 2017)

ChrisEyles said:


> Good "point"  I've got a little bradawl which I use at home for the purpose but never thought to take it out on a ride with me.


I pack a penknife (one of the smaller Opinels) for this purpose when I remember. Others report success with a darning needle, but your bradawl sounds a good idea too.


----------



## Custom24 (28 Mar 2017)

What do you guys carry as a tyre boot?


----------



## lpretro1 (29 Mar 2017)

Go tubeless!!


----------



## davidphilips (29 Mar 2017)

Custom24 said:


> What do you guys carry as a tyre boot?



Only thing i have used is a section of the old punctured tube chances are if the tyre is damaged then the old tube is in need of replacement anyway.

Just means having some fun cutting a patch from the old tube without a knife or pair of sissors.


----------



## al-fresco (29 Mar 2017)

lpretro1 said:


> Go tubeless!!



Seconded!


----------



## Jody (29 Mar 2017)

al-fresco said:


> Seconded!



Thirded


----------



## ChrisEyles (29 Mar 2017)

Thought about tubless but it seems like a bit of a faff. Did you all buy tubeless ready wheels, or did you convert a tubed set?


----------



## Jody (29 Mar 2017)

Converted a tubed set of wheels. Just have to make sure the internal profile of the rim is OK for it


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2017)

Jody said:


> Thirded



Forthed.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Mar 2017)

Worth a go unless you like changing tyres for winter/summer or different riding conditions.


----------



## ChrisEyles (29 Mar 2017)

Nah, swapping out tyres sounds like even more faff! Will have a google at rim profiles and conversion kits next time I need to buy tyres (which will be fairly soon for my rigid bike come to think of it, which would probably benefit from tubeless even more).


----------



## growingvegetables (29 Mar 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Practice ....


For practice, I can recommend the utterly foolhardy and reprehensible mistake of having kids, and worse, bringing them up with an enthusiasm for cycling.

Trust me - their enthusiasm for cycling will just about match their "generous gift to their dad" ...... of plenty opportunities to practise!


----------



## I like Skol (29 Mar 2017)

I reckon I could change an innertube blindfolded, I have had lots of practice!



davidphilips said:


> Only thing i have used is a section of the old punctured tube chances are if the tyre is damaged then the old tube is in need of replacement anyway.
> 
> Just means having some fun cutting a patch from the old tube without a knife or pair of sissors.


I was lucky? On the one occasion I needed to chop up the old inner tube to make a repair boot I just used the old Stanley knife blade that was stuck through my tyre! https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tales-from-todays-commute.105055/post-2775064


----------



## User32269 (30 Mar 2017)

Custom24 said:


> What do you guys carry as a tyre boot?


Always keep a bit of old inner tube wrapped around multi tool, stops it from rattling in saddle pack, and can be slipped under tyre splits.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (30 Mar 2017)

I like Skol said:


> I reckon I could change an innertube blindfolded, I have had lots of practice!



But can you do this?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV4H04Rmkrw


----------



## I like Skol (30 Mar 2017)

Awesome and humbling at the same time! We think we have problems.....


----------



## davidphilips (30 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> You have 3 hands....?



lol good point sometimes when repairing a flat tyre i could use another hand or two, but will have to make do with 2 hands gloves and under gloves.


----------



## simongt (30 Mar 2017)

Useful things feet - ! Just needs some practise.


----------



## clockworksimon (4 Apr 2017)

I have just bought a small inflation & puncture repair canister from Decathon for a couple of pounds. Same principle as for cars without spare wheels. Thought I would carry this around for if I got a puncture on my cheapo, bolted wheel commuting bike. Haven't spoken to anyone else who used one yet but like the idea of a quick get me home solution without resorting to detaching wheel/tyre replacing or patching tube etc. Removes need for carrying pump, tyre levers and spanner. Doesn't weigh much. Figure it would render the inner tube unrepairable if used but they are so cheap this isn't a great problem. Thinking about how to get moving quick when it is windy, raining, cold and your mates are all getting impatient and cold waiting while you are fumbling with inner tubes etc.

That said, when on proper rides I always carry two spare tubes, pump, levers and repair patches. Have been caught out before when a group of us rode into a lane where the hawthorn hedges had just been cut. Everyone had a spare tube, but most of us got double flats. Those of us with two spare tubes carried on the ride and those which just one tube walked. It was pouring with rain so not chance of attaching repair patches!


----------



## recycling (5 Apr 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> The thorn which caused my last puncture took some digging out of the tyre.
> 
> With that in mind, it would be an idea to carry small pliers, or at least something metal with a point.


I found exactly the same, and now have pliers in the kit.


----------



## lpretro1 (5 Apr 2017)

clockworksimon said:


> I have just bought a small inflation & puncture repair canister from Decathon for a couple of pounds. Same principle as for cars without spare wheels. Thought I would carry this around for if I got a puncture on my cheapo, bolted wheel commuting bike. Haven't spoken to anyone else who used one yet but like the idea of a quick get me home solution without resorting to detaching wheel/tyre replacing or patching tube etc. Removes need for carrying pump, tyre levers and spanner. Doesn't weigh much. Figure it would render the inner tube unrepairable if used but they are so cheap this isn't a great problem. Thinking about how to get moving quick when it is windy, raining, cold and your mates are all getting impatient and cold waiting while you are fumbling with inner tubes etc.
> 
> That said, when on proper rides I always carry two spare tubes, pump, levers and repair patches. Have been caught out before when a group of us rode into a lane where the hawthorn hedges had just been cut. Everyone had a spare tube, but most of us got double flats. Those of us with two spare tubes carried on the ride and those which just one tube walked. It was pouring with rain so not chance of attaching repair patches!


It will work on pin prick type holes but not on big splits or snakebite ones you will just end up with lots of goo everywhere


----------



## ChrisEyles (5 Apr 2017)

Quite like the sound of the repair canister thing-a-ma-jig, never seen one of those before. 

Thinking about it a bit more reading the replies in this thread, I'm actually amazed I haven't had many, many more punctures off-road, considering the number of gorse bushes I've flattened, hawthorn strewn roads I've cycled, and rough granite boulders I've scraaaaaped the tyres along.


----------



## ChrisEyles (5 Apr 2017)

If schwalbe did a 2.1" knobby version of their marathons I would fit them tomorrow!


----------



## User16625 (5 Apr 2017)

User46386 said:


> I've only been without my puncture repair stuff twice in the last few years and guess what happened both times?



You got a speeding fine each time? Or possibly attacked by a man eating sheep?


----------



## clockworksimon (5 Apr 2017)

Here's a link to the decathlon puncture repair canister. Looks big in the pic but it is quite small and easily fits in a pocket or saddle pack. For a small puncture like a thorn or point of glass, which most of my punctures usually are, I am hoping this will do what it says on the tin!!
https://www.decathlon.co.uk/universal-puncture-repair-can-id_1278315.html


----------



## ChrisEyles (6 Apr 2017)

Being attacked by a man eating sheep is the worst time to get a puncture


----------



## Ciar (12 Apr 2017)

I normally carry a mini pump in my hydration pack, tyre levers if needed but rarely used and 2-3 spare tubes.

when i remove the punctured tube i run my hard around the inside of the rim before putting anything new inside, then in with a new tube, generally a quick turn around as well.


----------



## wahoofish (28 May 2017)

Tubeless solves most puncture problems. Went tubeless 11,000 MTB kilometres ago and have never had to use the spare tube I carry. In fact, I tried to use it the other night to seat a new tyre and it had multiple holes in it, presumably from being taped to my frame for three years.


----------



## KnackeredBike (29 May 2017)

clockworksimon said:


> Here's a link to the decathlon puncture repair canister. Looks big in the pic but it is quite small and easily fits in a pocket or saddle pack. For a small puncture like a thorn or point of glass, which most of my punctures usually are, I am hoping this will do what it says on the tin!!
> https://www.decathlon.co.uk/universal-puncture-repair-can-id_1278315.html


I think the problem with this is that it is only a temporary repair, and when you get back you then have to change a tyre full of gooey crap. At least the green slime ones were a nightmare. Better just to repair/replace the tube and then the job is done.


----------



## Alan O (30 May 2017)

wahoofish said:


> Tubeless solves most puncture problems.


I find fixing punctures solves most puncture problems


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 May 2017)

screenman said:


> I use mutton cloth.


better in the wet.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 May 2017)

Don't repair trailside. Fit new tube and repair old at home. That reduces the risk of fail by at least 30%


----------



## screenman (30 May 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> I think the problem with this is that it is only a temporary repair, and when you get back you then have to change a tyre full of gooey crap. At least the green slime ones were a nightmare. Better just to repair/replace the tube and then the job is done.



Why would you fix it when the sealant has done the job.


----------



## KnackeredBike (30 May 2017)

screenman said:


> Why would you fix it when the sealant has done the job.


I work on the basis that if the car roadside "sealant" repairs are designed only to get you home, I don't want to be relying on sealant for the next few thousand miles.


----------



## screenman (30 May 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> I work on the basis that if the car roadside "sealant" repairs are designed only to get you home, I don't want to be relying on sealant for the next few thousand miles.



That is your choice, from personal experince over many years now I know it works fine.


----------



## wahoofish (1 Jun 2017)

Alan O said:


> I find fixing punctures solves most puncture problems



Forgive me, I should have said that tubeless prevents most punctures from happening - LOL 



KnackeredBike said:


> I work on the basis that if the car roadside "sealant" repairs are designed only to get you home, I don't want to be relying on sealant for the next few thousand miles.



In most cases you won't even know that there was a hole that was sealed. Occasionally you might see a spot or two of sealant squeezing through the tyre when it is working it's magic, but apart from that, or if you get a bigger hole that you need to plug, which you just do from the outside in seconds as well, you won't even know that you had a hole. In my experience, you shouldn't need to have the tyre off the rim for it's lifetime.


----------



## ChrisEyles (2 Jun 2017)

I've used the sealant and plug/patch combos on quad bike tyres and they are very effective, as well as being easy to use. 

If I bought a decent new MTB (not going to happen but it's nice to drool over them sometimes... I really like the look of the Go Outdoors Calibre Bossnut) I'd definitely go tubeless.


----------



## Motozulu (8 Jun 2017)

Go tubeles...oh, sorry...


----------



## bjellys (20 Oct 2017)

I am tubeless on 3 mountain bikes I always carry a spare tube in case I split a side wall ( the only punctures I've had ) I also carry a tubeless repair kit and some cut up patches of old tyre side wall and super glue to patch the inside of the split before I put the tube in.
The tubeless conversions are done with 25 mm Gorilla tape sealing the rims not Stans tape as it is more than 5 times the price and not as good, Tubeless valves and Decathlon tubeless sealant.You can use the tyres already fitted to your bike initially you may get little dots of sealant bleeding through the sidewalls but this soon dries and seals the only real problem you may encounter is inflating the tyre for the first time.There are a lot of tutorials on Youtube to make things easy.


----------

